# Give this guy a ride?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL, yes, but only in the bed of my truck!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! Terrible painter isn't he. Wonder what the chain saw is for?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure! (NOT!!!) 

-Dave


----------

